# At what age do miniatures reach their full height/weight?



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

I was thinking around 1 year, but I know some breeds reach their adult weight/height sooner and some later.

Gigi is just over 9 months old and today I weighed her and measured her height. She is 14 1/2" tall and weighs 12 pounds. Do you think she'll get any taller and or gain any more weight?


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

sandooch said:


> I was thinking around 1 year, but I know some breeds reach their adult weight/height sooner and some later.
> 
> Gigi is just over 9 months old and today I weighed her and measured her height. She is 14 1/2" tall and weighs 12 pounds. Do you think she'll get any taller and or gain any more weight?


Has she had her first heat cycle yet? If so, then she is typically at the height she'll become. She will fill in more.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Gigi was spayed at 6 months. Will that make a difference on when she'll reach her final height and weight?


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't know the answer to your question. I do know that my OT/Mini has slowed down a great deal in growth & she is slow to gain weight. going through periods of no weight gain & then all of a sudden gaining a pound. Louisa stands almost 12" still trying to get there & she was 8.9lbs about 2 wks ago so I need to weigh her again. She has been growing only in tiny increments now. Maybe toys mature faster than Mini's, but I do hope she get's to be 12" at least & 10lbs a maturity, whenever that may be.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau just turned two today -- Happy Birthday, sweet boy! -- and he seems to have stopped growing in all dimensions except one, that being his girth. Our groomer Madeline wags her finger and scolds me every time, saying "He's got to loose a few pounds!" Easier said than done, I'm afraid, both for poodles and people. But we're trying. Really, we are! :shrug:


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Happy B-Day to Beau. For the weight is he on Adult food? What protein & fat in the food? I have lots of clients who still feed puppy food instead of adult & that is 1 reason for larger girth. I also find that my clients have no idea how much they actually feed their dog. I have a Shih-Tzu client that feeds her dog 1 cup of food & it is an overweight dog. The dog should most likely be on 1/2 cup of food & it would lose weight. So, get out that measuring cup or small scoops. All 3 of my toy dogs 12lbs, 10, & almost 9lbs get 1/2 cup a day & then that changes as they change.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau is an oversize mini at 16.5" and weighs about 21-22 lbs. He gets 1/2 of an 8 oz Nature's Variety frozen raw chicken patty daily. That's 260 calories. Of course he gets some treats, too, but we're doing our best to minimize those by breaking them into tiny pieces. He also gets to lick the occassional plate. He's not seriously obese or anything -- there's a black mini we often see at the groomer's who is at least twice Beau's girth -- just carrying a couple of extra pounds. He has bad knees, so the leaner we can keep him, the better. (Although he's symptom free, we figure we're going to have to do surgery eventually. But that's another thread.)

What he needs is more excercise. He gets a nice long walk every evening, and some run around fun in our small backyard, but he needs more. (As do I.) He's kind of a couch potato dog, to tell ya the truth, which I'm sorry to admit fits our family to a T.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

LOL. He didn't look that chunky in the picture. It is really hard to get a dog to lose weight. I know you have full control of how much he gets, but when you have a plate of meat juice left over how can you deny those eyes? I can't.


----------

